# ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ----



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

So here is the situation my right front passenger side turn signal went out and the indicator on the dash would blink faster than usual letting me know that the bulb is out, but if you tap on front external housing where the turn signal is located it would turn back on.. Today i went to take a look and and took the bulb out and made sure it was nice and tight. Now my whole turn signal left or right as well as my hazard light dont work.. not sure what happen i might have put the bulb in wrong and shorted something out... how do i go about fixing this..?? i already made sure the passenger side turn signal was back to the way it was when i first missed with it but im still not getting anything from all my left/right or hazard lights.. what can i do to fix this..?? plz help..?? could it be my fuse.. ??


----------



## mystartvr6b3 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (slicccknut)*

It won't happen to be a B3 cause it's now happen to my car too


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (mystartvr6b3)*

a friend of mine told me to check the fused and on the left side driver side . . . told me to check for fuses that might have any dark markings on it and indeed I did find two so far that I think has those markings . . . # 10 & 15 fuse . . . but now I'm having some sort of issue with the fuse that connects to my alarm cuz now my blinker/parking lights does not work when I hit lock or unlock . . . It usually blinks when you hit either the lock or unlock bottom from my key . . . If anybody could point me to The right fuse to change I would greatly appreciate it . . .


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Would anybody be kind enough to tell me what fuse # controls the parking/blinker lights when locking or unlocking the car..? i have a gti mk4 .. thankx in advance..!!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (slicccknut)*

It's either S111 or S144.
Golf/Jetta IV Fuse List


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (dennisgli)*

I was lOoking at the layout with the numbers you gave me but both this number refers too the anti theft .. My alarm still works is just that the light parking/blinkers don't blink when I press lock or unlock . . . and by any chance how dO you read this chart . . . I have to admit its a little confusing . . . Thankx for the reply I will try out those fuses when I get to figure out how to read the chart . . .


_Modified by slicccknut at 10:56 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (dennisgli)*

So I went and check the fuse for both 38-39 slot and replaced them with the necessary fuse which was # 15 but I'm still not getting anything when I unlock or lock my car . . . What else could cause the blinkers not to blink when turning on or off the alarm . . . I'm at lost here . . . Plz plz plz somebody out their help me . . . Thankx . . .


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (dennisgli)*

somebody plz help . . .


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (slicccknut)*

Sorry - what part is confusing you? The first column is the fuse number from the wiring diagrams. Then the fuse rating. The next few columns are the location of the fuse. And then where the fuse gets its power.
So you're looking for the two 15amp fuses above the relay panel under the dash.
Does that help?


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (dennisgli)*

sorry im still lost... i was able to fix the parking/blinker and hazard lights to work by replacing fuse 10amp on the second slot and 15amp on both 38 & 39 slot but the blinkers when locking or unlocking the car does not work.. Before every time i would turn on or off the alarm the parking lights as well as my side makers would blink letting me know that the key was pressed either to lock or unlock the car.. so this brings me to think that i still have a blown fuse somewhere or is this even fuse related...? thankx for all your reply i greatly appreciate it... i just hope its something simple not major..!!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (slicccknut)*

Check the fuses under the dash. I'm not sure what else I can tell you.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ---- all turn signal/hazard lights not wotking ---- (dennisgli)*

where is that located under the dash... not even sure where to begin looking under the dash.... lolz.. sorry this is my first time missing with fuses for a gti.. did not even know theirs more fuses under there.. how do i go about accessing the fuses under the dash ..??


----------



## RED-MKFOUR (Nov 8, 2009)

yoooooooooooooo im having the same problem!!!!.... outta nowere yesterday my right blinker stays lit on my dash and on the outside on the fender as well. doesnt work at all . only my left one blinks and works!!! did u ever find out wat was wrong "slicccknut"???? get back at me thanks!!!


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (RED-MKFOUR)*

Unfortunately no I haven't figured out since its been so dam cold here in New Jersey . . . Actually today I came down with another problem on top of the turn signal problem . . . just tonite before leaving work my dam head lights won't work and only my city lights were working . . . Then all of a sudden my heater stops working as well, I even tried the AC notting worked . . . so I drove the car off work for about five blocks and decided to stop and see what's wrong . . . after a few min of turning off and on the car my head lights and heat turned back on by itself . . . Not so sure what in the world could be causing all this problem . . . Any one here have any Ideas . . . Or can some one pls direct me to a reputable shop who might be able to fix this problem for me . . . I Live in New Jersey area . . . 
Thankx . . .


_Modified by slicccknut at 5:47 PM 2-1-2010_


----------

